# Budgie loose stools & now fluffed up unwell



## Pamelabudgie (May 19, 2018)

Hello, I hope you can help me out. My budgie started out with loose stools and drinking a lot of water and now he is eating ok but very fluffed up and consipated. He sleeping a lot now and fluffed up and he is now looking in a daze. He not even chirping . He is the yellow budgie tweety & the white budgie keeps talking to him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You need to separate the sick budgie into an individual "hospital" cage at this time.
Keep him warm and give him Guardian Angel/Pedialyte.
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Get an appointment with your Avian Vet to have him seen as quickly as possible. Delaying treatment to a sick budgie can be a death sentence.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then take him to an Exotic Pet Veterinarian that has experience with small birds. The third option is a regular vet who can consult with an Avian Specialist as necessary.

Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. Your sweet bird needs to see an avian vet right away. Budgies can hide their illnesses so by the time you notice symptoms, they have been suffering for a long time. 

Please updated us after the vet visit!

Also, be sure to read through the links provided above as they include the best information to keep you posted on best practices for caring for your budgies. :thumbsup:

I look forward to seeing more of them, and if you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Best wishes :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, :welcome: 
I’m sorry your budgie is ill. Following the advice given to you above gives you the best chance for his recovery. 

By taking a look at the health care section, Articles, and the Stickies at the top area of the forum sections, this will give you additional information and answer some of the more common questions.

Please let us know how he’s doing after the vet visit!


----------

